# Protect Entire Car With WD40



## windhys (Jun 21, 2001)

Here's a crazy idea. What if I spray the whole car with WD40 after a good car wash. Will it prevent dust from sticking and prevent rust as well? It gives that nice shiny look after a good WD40 wipe


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2012)

Well there goes the paint. have fun repainting it.:banghead:

*NO ONE SHALL SPRAY THEIR CAR WITH WD40 UNLESS YOU WANT TO REPAINT THE WHOLE VEHICLE CAUSE OF DAMAGE BY A OIL BASED PRODUCT.*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2012)

as long as you clean that area your fine. car wax is made to not harm the paint on a car. One product is different from the other:banghead:


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Sure fire way to prevent rust*

dip your car with spray on Plasti dip at dipyourcar.com. That's what I'm going to do!


----------

